# Tool Talk > Machines >  bandsaw clinic video from Carter Tools

## Jon

Bandsaw clinic video from Alex Snodgrass of Carter Tools:

----------

1mchorn@ggmail.com (Sep 25, 2016),

bimmer1980 (Sep 14, 2018),

C-Bag (Sep 21, 2016),

high-side (Sep 13, 2018),

jmanatee (Sep 13, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Sep 12, 2018),

Moby Duck (Sep 25, 2016),

oldcaptainrusty (Dec 27, 2017),

Paul Jones (Dec 27, 2017),

Peter Sanders (Dec 27, 2017),

PJs (Sep 21, 2016),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 21, 2019),

Scotty1 (Feb 24, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 21, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

WOW! That is everything I've been needing to know why when I went with what is in books about adjusting bandsaws doesn't work. This should be pinned. I like this guys delivery and has explanations for everything he does. 

Fantastic Jon, thanks so much for posting this!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

PJs (Sep 21, 2016)

----------


## Jon

Glad you liked this one. I'm always hesitant to watch such a long video, but this guy really nailed it. He convinced me early on, when he folds up that bandsaw blade. Right at 1:50 - "perfect fold every time"  :Cool:

----------

PJs (Sep 21, 2016)

----------


## PJs

WoW, Me too that was amazing and worth the long watch...and I don't even have a band saw, yet...but do have a new scroll saw I'm learning how to use. His delivery and tips were a great resource. I've worked with my SO for ever trying to get her to easily fold the window shades for the car (usually find them in the back seat open)...so it was funny to me, but may get her to watch this.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This is great stuff Jon...Excellent addition to the forum!! ~PJ

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 22, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> WOW! That is everything I've been needing to know why when I went with what is in books about adjusting bandsaws doesn't work. This should be pinned. I like this guys delivery and has explanations for everything he does. 
> 
> Fantastic Jon, thanks so much for posting this!



The Kearney & Trecker Rotary Head Mill might be my favorite, I like big mills and lathes, recip and Blanchard grinders, 8' radial drills, all that; but don't put me a shop without a band saw. The DoAll treatise details roughing out turbine blades. I've blanked dies 3'' thick, to mount on diesets 6'' thick. Deepest was 16'' to machine a replacement mount reverse-engineered from a casting. No one knew where to find an oxy-acet lance.
There is NO substitute. I've got 5 of them babies, from 10'' to 36'' throats, 45 to 6000 fpm.

Back at home of dufusites; both infeed and outfeed planes are obstructed by file cabinets and conveyor table of Marvel vertical bandsaw, in the back of toolroom. That's 5S for ya'! Lets put a machine unrestricted by material width and length of cut, around a corner, way off the access aisle and block material from axis of blade in both directions too!
Then the area looks so streamlined and efficient. Also empty of deliverable jobs, nincompoop. 
Apparently 5S swept gray matter as well.

----------


## C-Bag

> Glad you liked this one. I'm always hesitant to watch such a long video, but this guy really nailed it. He convinced me early on, when he folds up that bandsaw blade. Right at 1:50 - "perfect fold every time"



I totally agree. I usually take a look and if the vid is too slow I pass, but this guy moves along and really knows what he's talking about. The thing that blew me away was contradicting almost everything I'd read about setting up a bandsaw and giving the reason those standards are wrong. Now I'm not doing wood so until I get a chance to setup my bandsaw like he did I'm going to be a bit skeptical, but it gives me hope. My setup wants to cut off to one side for long cuts which I've learned to compensate. But that would be great to not have to. 

So true TM51, I've seen bandsaws set up exactly like you describe. It's why my 14" is on castors so I can move it where it's completely free from obstruction. Obviously with those huge saws like you mention that's not possible but it's really easy with the 14". Since converting the 14 to cut metal it's used in almost every project I do. I really don't know why I bumbled along with using 4x6 horizontal in vertical mode for so long.

----------

PJs (Sep 22, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 22, 2016)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Thanks C-Bag.
Well, kinda. Estimate the weight and divide by 4......I'd figured mounting one or two heaviest saws on heavy (enough) plates or angle iron with raised areas for the casters to facilitate rotation at least. Also should have some sort of jacking mechanism to 'park'. Too far off to build now but I 'engineer' all along.

----------


## Moby Duck

One of the best tutorials that I have ever seen. Perhaps I will be able to get better cuts now if I follow this method instead of my previous try and fail method.

----------


## Frank S

That guy sure knows his saws. I don;t know how well he would do on a 10 Hp Dual column production saw but I'd be willing to bet he could adjust one 
The Blacksmith-shop I apprenticed at did not have a band saw, So my first experience with one was in 72 when I came home on Christmas leave. To have something to do I worked a few weeks for a mobile home frame manufacturer. The owner was a WWII vet so he had a kinship for active duty personnel who were on leave, He told me that the only position he could place me in on a temporary basis was the band-saw. It was an old Behemoth capable of gnawing its way through an entire bundle of 10 to 14 inch Junior I beam at a time. He told me that the saw was weeks behind in cuts because the regular guy was out with an injury, and any amount of cuts I could give them would be more than they were getting.
He showed me how to turn it on and how to set it for angle cuts when the list called for them.
Armed with a long cut list I started to get my feet wet After a somewhat rocky start I got the hang of it by the time my leave was about to end I had them well stocked . Just like TM51 there comes a time when cutting chunks are far better than making chips 
When a little 10 x 10 1 hp saw can out cut a 7.5 HP lathe you have to give them the respect they deserve,

----------


## owen moore

That was a very good video. What a great job to have, demonstrating your product as well as educating the public. Back in the day, my company bought a 36" Centaurio Classico bandsaw (new) that was made in Italy. I believe it was a Do-All import.The first thing we did was outfit it with Carter guides. They were the standard of the earth. That bandsaw cut hundreds of miles of building materials. I'm pretty sure that Carter was the company that also offered the first "laser guide line" alignment device for cutting rough sawn lumber. This device allowed the sawyer to maximize the width and yield on a rough sawn plank.

----------

Paul Jones (Dec 27, 2017)

----------


## pvjim

Great video on bandsaw setup....I learned a lot....Thank you for posting

----------


## ranald

Watched him a few times over time: He is a classic. Everything he does is the opposite to the "manuals" & his methods work better. I couldn't get my saw to do what i wanted it to do nor the one before it. I took his advice & presto it works. Very talented and experienced operator.
Thanks for sharing the clip. Shame it is recorded in that manner(we miss a bit of vision and verbal instruction) but he was there for the attendants. He deserves a pat on the back as well as thanks for sharing his experience & for all those, like myself, who follow his opposite directions.

----------

PJs (May 11, 2018)

----------


## KustomsbyKent

Great video and thanks for posting. He has excellent delivery and a high level of expertise to move that quickly and efficiently. I had no idea you could bandsaw wood that fast! I normally work with steel, and have only a tiny little wood bandsaw that just barely cuts a 2x4 without struggling. I may need to look for a good wood bandsaw, as that looks a lot more enjoyable.

----------


## jmanatee

Excellent video! Thank you for posting. He sure does know a band saw.

----------

